# My trip to Atlantic Canada 加拿大大西洋岸之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Atlantic Canada is the region of Canada comprising the four provinces located on the Atlantic coast, excluding Quebec: the three Maritime provinces – New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, and Nova Scotia – and the eastmost province of Newfoundland and Labrador. The population of the four Atlantic provinces in 2011 was about 2,327,650.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_Canada










This is my first and very likely would be my last time to visit these beautiful regions in this part of Canada, so I am going to really enjoy this trip and take as many photos as I can. Please enjoy.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm actually only visiting Nova Scotia, PEI and New Brunswick. And my first stop is Halifax, the capital and also the largest city of Nova Scotia with a pop. of approximately 400,000.

The weather has not been great in the few days. It has been raining and foggy and really makes it hard to walk around and take photos. 

Anyway, this is the first few sets of images I took since I arrived..

Street scene in downtown Halifax.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There are lots narrow one way streets in Downtown.




I know its supposed to be a wave but it looks more like a woman's tongue to me.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not big but pretty neat downtown building.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unlike the dirty color in Vancouver, the clarity of the seawater in Halifax really impress me.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Not big but pretty neat downtown building.


I believe it was built for the G7 summit which Halifax hosted in 1995. The inspiration for the design is nautical: the back of a ship.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for providing the detail! kay:


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice so I guess you flew over my hood?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Atlantic Canada and from Halifax especially


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos YF, thanks for this great new thread. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not kidding, these ropes are huge and as big as my arms. 




This weather make me feel right at home.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

O Canada


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

trainning hard


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting for his date in front of a chinese restaurant.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

narrow one way street.




One of the fine seafoods restaurant in town.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone is getting a parking ticket..




More dt pix..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Used to be a federal building but now it becomes a post office


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The floor inside the post office..





The art gallery is under renovation.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More dt street scene..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DT office towers..




Citadel


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I've always like the Dominion Public Building, but didn't know it was now a post office. I look forward to the rest of your photos.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Celtic Cross



More street scene


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pink tour bus


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Building under renovation


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the Historic Property building which I believed once was a factory or warehouse but later converted into a modern shopping mall.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old style barber shop..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

some painting displays from an art gallery..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Outside of this complex..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More downtown pics.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Atlantic Canada, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1783 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1784 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1788 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside and around the market.



IMG_1790 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1792 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1798 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from the water front market place.



IMG_1806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

got to remember that last one! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates as well, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The casino



IMG_1871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1878 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Warship in Halifax harbour

IMG_1880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



More downtown images



IMG_1890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown shopping mall

IMG_1913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1918 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More downtown

IMG_1923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More downtown shots



IMG_1930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates from Atlantic Canada, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The last one is my favourite, Hung! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Halifax harbour



IMG_1968 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Arriving Dartmouth



IMG_1994 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The city of Dartmouth



IMG_2011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite pic! :cheers:



Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_2015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Dartmouth



IMG_2025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More train pics

IMG_2033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2036 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

More from Sidney water front park

IMG_2044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Dartmouth

IMG_2046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2047 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2059 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Dartmouth



IMG_2067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside the downtown mall.

IMG_2079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to Halifax

IMG_2115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2139 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2142 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2143 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2144 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2146 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2150 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Citadel 

IMG_2220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Public Gardens

IMG_2289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2332 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2367 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Halifax :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to downtown

IMG_2386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2397 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


IMG_2405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2421 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2422 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2425 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2427 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2429 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_2430 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Peggy Cove

IMG_2433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2456 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It was foggy and cold.

IMG_2555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunch time



IMG_2577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lobsters are big and cheap here.

IMG_2586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2587 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2590 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

At Baddeck

IMG_2741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4188 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4499 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

